# Mohaa shark.cfg



## BivkyBurger (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey i have this 'cheat' for mohaa.
On a pc you put the file shark.cfg i your main folder and when in game open console and type exec shark.cfg.
Now my question in how do i open this file on my mac?
I did put the file in my main folder.

Thx in advantage


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 16, 2008)

Have you tried opening the game console and typing "exec shark.cfg"?  What error messages does it produce, if any?


----------



## BivkyBurger (Aug 17, 2008)

When i type exec shark.cfg in multiplayer it wil just appear in a messae to all.
So...


----------

